# Request for info.



## wyandotte (May 24, 2011)

This is not a cookbook review & I hope this question is okay here beause it is about a cookbook - but one whose title I don't know.

Years ago I briefly glanced at a newspaper review of a book by a chef in some big city hoity toity restaurant, in which he described his work and apparently revealed juicy secrets too. I recall that there was a photo of his hands, which were apparently burned and scarred all to hell. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

I've always regretted not reading the whole review and getting the name of the book and the chef. Does anyone remember this? Tks.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Perhaps the Culinary Institute of America or James Beard Org. can be of some assitance.

Margcata.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Are you sure you are not thinking of "Kitchen Confidential" by Anthony Bourdain?  It is not a cookbook (no recipes at all), but more of a memior about his life, so far, in the underbelly of the restaurant world.  Both the book contents and the cover that you describe makes me think that is the book you are looking for.


----------



## wyandotte (May 24, 2011)

Thanks very much to you both for your advice & suggestions. On 2nd thought, I was wrong, it was not a cookbook, but a book by a famous chef without recipes. So, I am going on a hunt for that book, because everybody says it's one hell of a good read! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

